# Pair.com PHP with IMAP



## KeoniD (Feb 21, 2011)

Yes, I am lame and haven't done a compile of anything in decades, and would rather not.

Pair.com usings FreeBSD on their servers and, of course, has PHP installed.  However, their shared PHP doesn't not include IMAP libraries.  

Oh, great and powerful Linux gods -- hast though a compiled PHP port for FreeBSD with IMAP created? Even better, one tried out on pair shared webhosting?

:r I am humbled by your ability to do things I have honestly not done in years.  My neurons ache at the very idea.


----------



## KeoniD (Feb 21, 2011)

Man, I typed too fast.  I'm seeing spelling and grammatical errors that shame me. Sorry.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Feb 22, 2011)

If you're calling out to Linux gods on a FreeBSD forum, spelling and grammar may be the least of your errors..
*FreeBSD? So, what is it?*


----------



## Thorny (Feb 22, 2011)

And most Linux gods won't understand the answer. A FreeBSD admin will do, so just install the port mail/php5-imap.


----------

